# ocean vintage military



## Ntinos

hi guys
my new fantastic vintage military


----------



## JoostG

Lucky you! The OVM is going to be my next watch from Steinhart.


----------



## Ntinos

great news JoostG


----------



## Ntinos




----------



## Beetlebum

Nice!

Watch could hardly leave my wrist when I first received it!
Had to remind myself to be more "fair" and split wrist time with the other watches in my collection...

Are you intending to match any leather straps with it?

Enjoy, and wear it (and your others!) in good health!
Cheers!


----------



## IRBilldozer

Damn dude you may have just convinced me I need this. I had been debating between a vintage red or an Ocean 44. But now they both seem silly compared to this.


----------



## Uwe W.

We sure have a lot of ranch hands in the ranks of the WUS membership.


----------



## SJL

Uwe W. said:


> We sure have a lot of ranch hands in the ranks of the WUS membership.


Yeah, it's great.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro

Congrats - the OVM is a true classic (I know it's an homage but one of a very rare and exceedingly valuable watch) that I don't think will ever go out of fashion. Mine gets plenty of time in my rotation. PS - it also looks great on a grey NATO.


----------



## Ntinos

today


----------



## Ntinos

hi everybody

summer,vacations
come to Greece


----------



## flyfish23

Congrats, really good look.


----------



## Ntinos

thanks flyfish23



flyfish23 said:


> Congrats, really good look.


----------



## sean_mcq

Which NATO band is that?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ntinos

NATO Style Fabric Watch Strap Various Colours 18 20 22mm Steel Buckle | eBay



sean_mcq said:


> Which NATO band is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## watchdad711

The OVM is my next purchase. Do you all think it would work for business casual as well as suit and tie occasions? Also does the watch wear big. I have small wrists and currently own a SKX007. Both are 42mm but it's hard to tell from the pictures if the OVM wears bigger.


----------



## hbk75

the colour of the nato matches the dial very well.


----------



## Ntinos

no problem with your small wrist
if the 007 looks ok on you
the OVM is simply the best



watchdad711 said:


> The OVM is my next purchase. Do you all think it would work for business casual as well as suit and tie occasions? Also does the watch wear big. I have small wrists and currently own a SKX007. Both are 42mm but it's hard to tell from the pictures if the OVM wears bigger.


----------



## hfkwong

Those who are interested in this watch may consider the all black version.
I really like the contrast and it is really easy to read the time.


----------



## Ed.YANG

hfkwong said:


> Those who are interested in this watch may consider the all black version...


Unfortunately... those interested will have to live with Ocean One DLC, than OVM DLC... 
Or else they will have to look out for the OVM DLC thru resale channels...


----------



## hfkwong

Ed.YANG said:


> Unfortunately... those interested will have to live with Ocean One DLC, than OVM DLC...
> Or else they will have to look out for the OVM DLC thru resale channels...


Opps, my mistake.


----------



## zs3889

Ntinos said:


> no problem with your small wrist
> if the 007 looks ok on you
> the OVM is simply the best


I have a skx009 too but I have seen people saying that the OVM wears slightly larger than other 42mm watches such as the skx and the monsters, because of the longer lug-to-lug and 'flatter' lugs. Any comments on this? Comparison with photos would be great!


----------



## Ntinos

take a look my wrist and 007





zs3889 said:


> I have a skx009 too but I have seen people saying that the OVM wears slightly larger than other 42mm watches such as the skx and the monsters, because of the longer lug-to-lug and 'flatter' lugs. Any comments on this? Comparison with photos would be great!


----------



## zs3889

Ntinos said:


> take a look my wrist and 007


Thanks for the comparison photos! I think you have a slightly bigger wrist than me. The size of the two look almost identical but the lugs on the OVM are obviously little bit longer than the 007. The lugs on OVM sit on the edge of your wrist and the skx lugs sit right on your wrist. Too bad it is nearly impossible to handle an actual OVM before buying it, but will take into serious consideration after seeing your photos, appreciate it!!


----------



## sdelcegno




----------



## Ntinos

good morning 
today
one piece leather Nato


----------



## PeacefulWarrior

Hey Ntinos, what's your wrist size mate? I've got a 6.75" wrist, trying to find shots of similar sized wrists wearing the ovm


----------



## watchdad711

PeacefulWarrior said:


> Hey Ntinos, what's your wrist size mate? I've got a 6.75" wrist, trying to find shots of similar sized wrists wearing the ovm


I have the same wrist size as you and my O1B (which is the same size as the OVM) fits perfectly. Most of the pics I have seen are closeups which I think makes watches look even bigger. I also think everyone has their own perspective on what is too big\small. I can only tell you that the 42mm and flat lugs of the O1B fits my wrist nicely. Although personally I am not comfortable going any larger than this.


----------



## Overwound

PeacefulWarrior said:


> Hey Ntinos, what's your wrist size mate? I've got a 6.75" wrist, trying to find shots of similar sized wrists wearing the ovm


As watchdad said above wrist shots can often exaggerate the size of a watch. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and feel very comfortable with the OVM. It has a large sporty presence but doesn't go into the "holy crap that's a huge watch" look. For some background I'm not one to go for really large watches. I prefer the 38mm-42mm range. My Nav B 44mm is the largest I will ever own. The key visual difference between those two are the dial and bezel size. Because the OVM has a thicker bezel and smaller dial it's an easier fit for smaller wrists. It's lug to lug is slightly smaller as well. I'll take some pictures tomorrow to try and show off the true look but I can say for sure that in person it's a great fit.


----------



## PeacefulWarrior

Thanks for the heads up guys that's really helpful. Watch dad I remember you going through similar concerns.
Overwound if you could get those shots that would be awesome


----------



## watchdad711

I know you were asking for pics of the OVM but this should give you a good idea on how it will fit. Below are pics of SKX007 on nato and O1B, respectively.

SKX007 (42mm short lugs)








O1B (42mm flat lugs)


----------



## Overwound

PeacefulWarrior said:


> Overwound if you could get those shots that would be awesome


Here are a few shots attempting to show the OVM on those of us with smaller wrists. My wrists measure 6.5 inches.

On a side note check out the last two shots. Now both the dial and case back display 200m water resistance. As I understand, in the past, just the dial read 200m and the case back said 300m. The website still says 300m. Is this a recent change? I'm confused. Either rating is plenty for me, just curious. 

































Matching water resistance ratings...


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Overwound said:


> Here are a few shots attempting to show the OVM on those of us with smaller wrists. My wrists measure 6.5 inches.
> 
> On a side note check out the last two shots. Now both the dial and case back display 200m water resistance. As I understand, in the past, just the dial read 200m and the case back said 300m. The website still says 300m. Is this a recent change? I'm confused. Either rating is plenty for me, just curious.
> Matching water resistance ratings...


They did this to homage the Rolex MilSub's dial. I don't have a problem with it personally.


----------



## Overwound

AlphaWolf777 said:


> They did this to homage the Rolex MilSub's dial. I don't have a problem with it personally.


Thanks for the response AlfaWolf. I do understand why the 200m is on the dial. Earlier models of this watch had 300m on the case back but mine says 200m. I only mention that in my post because I thought maybe the updated inscription on the case was very recent. You can see the different rating in the Worn & Wound review. I think Steinhart decided to match the ratings on the watch to look more consistent.

Here's the older 300m discription. This picture is from Worn & Wound OVM review.









And the one I recently received.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Overwound said:


> Thanks for the response AlfaWolf. I do understand why the 200m is on the dial. Earlier models of this watch had 300m on the case back but mine says 200m. I only mention that in my post because I thought maybe the updated inscription on the case was very recent. You can see the different rating in the Worn & Wound review. I think Steinhart decided to match the ratings on the watch to look more consistent.
> 
> Here's the older 300m discription. This picture is from Worn & Wound OVM review.
> 
> And the one I just received yesterday.


Wow, that's very interesting. I did not catch what you were saying until this. My OVM was bought in Nov last year and it has the 300m/1000ft rating on the caseback.


----------



## Overwound

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Wow, that's very interesting. I did not catch what you were saying until this. My OVM was bought in Nov last year and it has the 300m/1000ft rating on the caseback.


It must be a recent change. My guess is when they placed a new order of cases they decided match the front and back. I love the watch either way...just a random observation.


----------



## Riker

Exactly, to many enquiries & some confusion led to the change being implemented without any fanfare earlier in the year.



Overwound said:


> It must be a recent change. My guess is when they placed a new order of cases they decided match the front and back. I love the watch either way...just a random observation.


----------



## Overwound

Riker said:


> Exactly, to many enquiries & some confusion led to the change being implemented without any fanfare earlier in the year.


Cool...thanks for the info Riker!


----------



## eXis10z

Overwound said:


> Here are a few shots attempting to show the OVM on those of us with smaller wrists. My wrists measure 6.5 inches.
> 
> On a side note check out the last two shots. Now both the dial and case back display 200m water resistance. As I understand, in the past, just the dial read 200m and the case back said 300m. The website still says 300m. Is this a recent change? I'm confused. Either rating is plenty for me, just curious.


Real nice! Seeing your pics, I can't wait to receive mine especially since I share the same wrist size. And your pics have shown that it looks good worn on bracelet too. my original intention was to use nato straps exclusively. Looks like that might change.


----------



## Overwound

eXis10z said:


> Real nice! Seeing your pics, I can't wait to receive mine especially since I share the same wrist size. And your pics have shown that it looks good worn on bracelet too. my original intention was to use nato straps exclusively. Looks like that might change.


Thanks, glad I was able to help! The bracelet is a very nice one. It's well built and easily adjusted via the screws. I've worn mine every day since getting it and my other watches are getting jealous.


----------



## eXis10z

anyone tried drilling lug holes so it looks closer to its original counterpart?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

eXis10z said:


> anyone tried drilling lug holes so it looks closer to its original counterpart?


The original 5517 MilSub did not have drilled lug holes. It had fixed (soldered/welded) lug bars to only allow single-piece nylon straps.

Drilled lug holes, however allow for easier springbar removal with bracelet endlinks. That is the purpose they serve.


----------



## PetePro

Hi all,

I recently bought an OVM, largely because of this forum, and I love it. Mostly all seems well so far. However, has anybody experienced their crown unscrewing or loosening thru the course of a day. I'm new to screw down crowns and I don't want to over tighten and tweak the screws. How stiff should I be screwing this thing in so that it doesn't come loose, or if so, I know there's a problem?

thanks!


----------



## Riker

PeterPro, congrats & welcome...

Screwing in the crown doesn't need to be an exercise of doubt or confusion, simply push the crown in while turning clockwise until you get to a point that it has fully wound down. You will know this as the crown will not wind down any further using a sensible amount of force......


----------



## Uwe W.

PetePro said:


> I'm new to screw down crowns and I don't want to over tighten and tweak the screws. How stiff should I be screwing this thing in so that it doesn't come loose, or if so, I know there's a problem?


It shouldn't loosen on its own - ever. Just screw it in until it is *snug*; you don't need to use much effort to achieve a good seal. The most important part about using a screw-down crown is to not cross-thread it, which means the first few turns should feel effortless. If it's difficult to turn, DON'T continue to turn it. Back it off and try again.


----------



## Overwound

PetePro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought an OVM, largely because of this forum, and I love it. Mostly all seems well so far. However, has anybody experienced their crown unscrewing or loosening thru the course of a day. I'm new to screw down crowns and I don't want to over tighten and tweak the screws. How stiff should I be screwing this thing in so that it doesn't come loose, or if so, I know there's a problem?
> 
> thanks!


As Uwe W. said the crown should never loosen by itself. If you had it tightened all the way and it backed out on its own the watch has something wrong with it. To avoid cross threading I press the crown in gently and slowly spin it backwards (towards you). Once you feel and hear a slight click the threads are aligned and ready to be tightened. Start to turn the crown away from you to tighten. That's the way I always operate screw down crowns. Hope this helps.

As I said before, if you follow the help offered by Riker, Uwe W. and I and it still does what you're saying then contact Steinhart to explain this to them.


----------



## PetePro

Thanks everybody!


----------



## stevomcgee

I let this one get away once. Never again!


----------



## kelt

The OVM is a great watch, sturdy and good looking!


----------



## Atino11

I have a question for OVM owners...Is it true that when using NATO straps that thicker lugs must be used with them??


----------



## Uwe W.

Atino11 said:


> I have a question for OVM owners...Is it true that when using NATO straps that thicker lugs must be used with them??


You mean thicker spring bars? No, you don't need to, but some prefer to use them. If you search this sub-forum you'll find a number of thread that discuss the use and size of thicker spring bars.


----------



## glennhl

I bought this watch from Steinhart about a month ago. Wore it on the bracelet then decided to try out a 22mm gray Zulu strap I had laying around. Looks great. I really like this watch.


----------



## eXis10z

I just noticed the lume pip of my OVM doesnt match the cream "vintage" hour markers. Mine is actually green like the other oceans. I see Overwound's pip and markers are the same colors. Anyone has matching or non-matching pip and hour markers?


----------



## Darwin

Lume on mine is consistent across dial markers, hands, and lume pip. Are you the original owner and does your OVM have the correct Mil-sub bezel insert (minute markers around entire bezel?)?


----------



## eXis10z

Darwin said:


> Lume on mine is consistent across dial markers, hands, and lume pip. Are you the original owner and does your OVM have the correct Mil-sub bezel insert (minute markers around entire bezel?)?


yes i am the original owner and it is the correct bezel insert. In fact i received the OVM 2 weeks back. Have attached a pic to show what i mean.. It's obvious that the lume pic is in a shade of green instead of the cream patina


----------



## AlphaWolf777

eXis10z said:


> yes i am the original owner and it is the correct bezel insert. In fact i received the OVM 2 weeks back. Have attached a pic to show what i mean.. It's obvious that the lume pic is in a shade of green instead of the cream patina


Looks normal to me. Is it really that big of a deal anyway?


----------



## Darwin

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Looks normal to me. Is it really that big of a deal anyway?


Looks exactly like mine - don't see any green tint in your picture on my screen.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Proud

Hi guys, this is my first post.

I've just received my new OVM, ordered from Alamar last Sunday.














I immediately removed the bracelet and put this 20 mm strap I had on the watch I wristed.

It seems a gorgeous watch, for now I'm very happy. Can't wait to use it on holidays .


----------



## AlphaWolf777

eXis10z said:


> yes i am the original owner and it is the correct bezel insert. In fact i received the OVM 2 weeks back. Have attached a pic to show what i mean.. It's obvious that the lume pic is in a shade of green instead of the cream patina


Here's a close-up of my OVM for comparison's sake. The lume pip should be the same across all the OVMs. The lume used is Superluminova Old Radium.


----------



## eXis10z

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Looks normal to me. Is it really that big of a deal anyway?





AlphaWolf777 said:


> Here's a close-up of my OVM for comparison's sake. The lume pip should be the same across all the OVMs. The lume used is Superluminova Old Radium.


well i wouldn't say it's that much of a big deal but it definitely bugs me a little. Not to the extent that I will think about it all day long, just something that I will notice whenever I look at it.

From the pic it looks like yours has a slight tinge of green to it as well, could be the lighting though. If u look at Overwound's on page 4, his is of the same exact shade of cream. I'm unsure if he tweaked his pic in any way.

But it's all good, I still love my OVM. Just a little detail that I took note of that's all. Reminds me a little of how some vintage rolex's markers patina-ed nicely but their lume pip looks clean like it was replaced before.


----------



## Desertnate

As another data point, the lume pip on my bezel is a different color as well. The pip is a "normal" modern green/white-ish lume color while all the markers have the patina coloring. Doesn't bother me a bit though, I love the watch and it lives on my wrist 80% of the time.


----------



## spryken

Ordered mine, now the waiting game start. I hope I'm not in the unlucky list that the watch is gonna delayed in shipment later then September as promised on the website . Love all the input here.


----------



## stevomcgee

I'm still loving mine, it's just so dang awesome. I took a Horween Nato, cut the middle, and wrapped the lug ends with glue and stitching. I have no idea what I'm doing but I like the end result. Gives it a vintage feel, as if there wasn't one already.


----------



## nb101

stevomcgee said:


> I'm still loving mine, it's just so dang awesome. I took a Horween Nato, cut the middle, and wrapped the lug ends with glue and stitching. I have no idea what I'm doing but I like the end result. Gives it a vintage feel, as if there wasn't one already.


VERY cool, man!


----------



## Viipperi

spryken said:


> Ordered mine, now the waiting game start. I hope I'm not in the unlucky list that the watch is gonna delayed in shipment later then September as promised on the website . Love all the input here.


When did you place your order? I ordered 16th and today i get order shipped email.


----------



## snert

I had mine since April. I only like my Tsunami more. This will be staying with me for a while.


----------



## stevomcgee

snert said:


> I had mine since April. I only like my Tsunami more. This will be staying with me for a while.


Cool shots man. Which NATOs are those?


----------



## Overwound

I'm in OVM withdrawal and it has only been one day. I sent mine back for a crystal replacement because of scratches on the interior AR coating. No big deal, but it means no wrist time for a while. That's the worst part.


----------



## DarthVedder

Proud new owner here!! Love the look, build quality and the feel of it.









And here it is with a nice band I got for it. I love the look of this.















So, nailed it or try again?


----------



## Quicksilver

New owner as well. Very happy.


----------



## Quicksilver

DarthVedder said:


> Proud new owner here!! Love the look, build quality and the feel of it.
> And here it is with a nice band I got for it. I love the look of this.
> So, nailed it or try again?


Love the strap. I say u nailed it. I'm on the hunt for straps now


----------



## DarthVedder

quicksilver7 said:


> Love the strap. I say u nailed it. I'm on the hunt for straps now


Thank you very much. I'm really enjoying the band, and its color almost matches the hour markers.


----------



## Ntinos

Great watch for great people
enjoy it Jason
K


----------



## bvc2005

quicksilver7 said:


> New owner as well. Very happy.


Hi quiksilver7. The OVM keeps calling my name... Did you get hit hard with Canada Customs Duty, GST, PST, and miscellaneous brokerage charges?


----------



## Quicksilver

Hi BVC2005. I actually bought my Steinhart 2nd hand from a great seller in Greece. Took just over a week to get here and I luckily had no duty or taxes when it arrived. If you buy new from Steinhart pretty sure you will get hit with both. Keep your eyes on the sales forum as they do pop up fairly regularly. Better chance of not getting hit when buying used in my experience.


----------



## Uwe W.

bvc2005 said:


> Hi quiksilver7. The OVM keeps calling my name... Did you get hit hard with Canada Customs Duty, GST, PST, and miscellaneous brokerage charges?


If you do a search of the Steinhart sub-forum there are quite a few posts detailing all of the associated import costs for us Canucks.


----------



## daddio507

Overwound said:


> View attachment 1120889


I HAVE to have this watch! talk about love at 1st sight. WOW. I'm sold.......now, how do I find one..


----------



## xtreamzz

Just received my OVM on monday, I gotta say it feels great and looks great. Only downside is probably the lume...
But damn, I cant take my eyes of it.

Bracelet for formal wear.








A burnt tan from Steveostraps for casual.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

xtreamzz said:


> Just received my OVM on monday, I gotta say it feels great and looks great. Only downside is probably the lume...
> But damn, I cant take my eyes of it.
> Bracelet for formal wear.
> A burnt tan from Steveostraps for casual.


You don't like the lume? :-s


----------



## Quicksilver

Still loving mine. 


































































Still looking for the perfect strap but most of these look pretty good. Bracelet is excellent that comes with it.


----------



## eXis10z

Do you guys think the Rubber B straps for Rolex can fit the ocean vintage? They do have a strap for the rolex explorer II 42mm.


----------



## Proud

First time in the Mediterranean Sea!


----------



## Viipperi

Finally got this awesome watch. Everything is top notch, lume is good, but doesn't last very long. 














Pics from Lumia 900


----------



## stevomcgee

Viipperi said:


> Finally got this awesome watch. Everything is top notch, lume is good, but doesn't last very long.


Congrats! Welcome to the cool kids table.

The lume isn't the brightest but mine does last all night. A minute or two charge before bed and 6-7 hrs later I can still read the time just fine.


----------



## Desertnate

Ditto here with the lume. A few minutes under my night stand lamp and it will glow all night long. Being out doors in sunlight will have it glow pretty bright all the way through a movie.

I don't own a Seiko, so I guess I haven't had a "true lume experience", but the OMV is the best/brightest in my humble collection.


----------



## PeacefulWarrior

Hey quicksilver, where did you get that tan and black NATO band, second from bottom?
How many mm wide was that strap?


----------



## Quicksilver

PeacefulWarrior said:


> Hey quicksilver, where did you get that tan and black NATO band, second from bottom?
> How many mm wide was that strap?


It came with the OVM I bought used from a guy in Greece. I can inquire with him where he purchased if you like? I will say that the Tan color in the NATO matches the OVM markers very well. I will send the seller a message. BTW it is 22mm in width


----------



## PeacefulWarrior

One more question quicksilver, what tools do I need to change my band for when I put the black/tan nato on my OVM?

I've never changed a watch band or removed links before so I will need to do both when I get it.

I took the plunge and purchased one on the 22nd July. Now the waiting begins : (


----------



## Kingsley83

What to do, what to do.... I ordered the Vintage Red just a couple of short weeks ago, but with the wait times I have been looking more and more at the vintage military. Funny how a watch that was a no-go initially can turn on the buyers remorse just weeks later. Any opinions on the Red vs. Military?


----------



## sean_mcq

Kingsley83 said:


> What to do, what to do.... I ordered the Vintage Red just a couple of short weeks ago, but with the wait times I have been looking more and more at the vintage military. Funny how a watch that was a no-go initially can turn on the buyers remorse just weeks later. Any opinions on the Red vs. Military?


*cough Military *cough. 

I prefer the OVM because of the sword hands and color tones. I am also a little biased because I own a OVM.


----------



## rsimpsss

Does anybody know if a replacement bezel for the real MilSub will fit the OVM? Want to replace mine with one but unsure if it will fit perfectly.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

rsimpsss said:


> Does anybody know if a replacement bezel for the real MilSub will fit the OVM? Want to replace mine with one but unsure if it will fit perfectly.


I doubt it since the OVM is 42mm and the R brand MilSub is 40mm.


----------



## kelt

rsimpsss said:


> Does anybody know if a replacement bezel for the real MilSub will fit the OVM? Want to replace mine with one but unsure if it will fit perfectly.


Different technologies!
The Rolex 5517 insert (36,6x30,3mm) is force fitted in the bezel ring while the OVM insert (dia 38,8x31mm) is glued in a groove of the solid bezel.

Although Steinhart advertises its Ocean One models as 42mm cases, when measured with a caliper, the case appears to be only 41,5mm.


----------



## PeacefulWarrior

Kingsley83 said:


> What to do, what to do.... I ordered the Vintage Red just a couple of short weeks ago, but with the wait times I have been looking more and more at the vintage military. Funny how a watch that was a no-go initially can turn on the buyers remorse just weeks later. Any opinions on the Red vs. Military?


OVM!!

I bought my OVM 22 July, unlike a few other posters, I wasnt lucky to get a quick shipment.

Still I wait.


----------



## spryken

Ordered from Steinhart Website, on 20/7/2013... 
How about you?
Where did you order it?



Viipperi said:


> When did you place your order? I ordered 16th and today i get order shipped email.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

kelt06 said:


> Different technologies!
> The Rolex 5517 insert (36,6x30,3mm) is force fitted in the bezel ring while the OVM insert (dia 38,8x31mm) is glued in a groove of the solid bezel.
> 
> Although Steinhart advertises its Ocean One models as 42mm cases, when measured with a caliper, the case appears to be only 41,5mm.


Interesting, thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Melloyellowkc

spryken said:


> Ordered from Steinhart Website, on 20/7/2013...
> How about you?
> Where did you order it?


They received my payment on July 16th and received my watch on August 7.

I shipped it to my cousins in Sweden and just waiting for my parents to bring it back from Europe. So excited.

For those of your who want cheap nato straps, i'd recommend Cheapest NATO Straps - Welcome (sorry if i broke the forums rules, if any for posting a link..)
lol I got min in 6 business days. The girl? ships from Stockholm and I live in Canada...6 business days is pretty darn good.

3.99 for shipping anywhere in the world (she says) and the more you buy, the more discount you get.

I will post pictures of my watch and straps when my parents come back. So damn excited.


----------



## Darwin

Another point to consider, apart from the size difference, is that the last replacement bezel insert I saw offered for the Mil-sub was around $8500... I suspect that what you're really asking about is a 5513 bezel/bezel insert. I'd imagine that these would still run you more than a brand new OVM. Aftermarket stuff would, of course be cheaper. Overall, you'll have trouible. The OVM and the Armida A2 are the same 42mm case size but the bezels AND the dials are different dimensions so bezels and bezel inserts are not interchangeable.


rsimpsss said:


> Does anybody know if a replacement bezel for the real MilSub will fit the OVM? Want to replace mine with one but unsure if it will fit perfectly.


----------



## rsimpsss

^ Yes I meant bezel insert and an inexpensive aftermarket one that is. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## kelt

rsimpsss said:


> Does anybody know if a replacement bezel for the real MilSub will fit the OVM? Want to replace mine with one but unsure if it will fit perfectly.


The bezel insert of the OVM is a perfect match, why would you like to replace it?


----------



## rsimpsss

kelt06 said:


> The bezel insert of the OVM is a perfect match, why would you like to replace it?


I agree. But mine has a minor mark/nick on it that's why. And I know someone selling an aftermarket MilSub bezel insert, actual picture below.


----------



## kelt

I would recommand buying the correct part from Steinhart, cost 15€:

Bezel Alu for Ocean vintage Military - accessoires - Steinhart Watches

As mentionned previously the technology and dimensions are different, Rolex Submariner and Steinhart Ocean one bezels are not compatible but replacing your damaged insert by the correct replacement part from Steinhart is easy, I have done it on my black OVM a few days ago.


----------



## rsimpsss

^ Perfect solution. Will do that. Thanks.


----------



## muchacho_

kelt06 said:


> I would recommand buying the correct part from Steinhart, cost 15€:
> 
> Bezel Alu for Ocean vintage Military - accessoires - Steinhart Watches
> 
> As mentionned previously the technology and dimensions are different, Rolex Submariner and Steinhart Ocean one bezels are not compatible but replacing your damaged insert by the correct replacement part from Steinhart is easy, I have done it on my black OVM a few days ago.


Can you describe how did you do it? I'll be changing bezel on my GMT Ocean and I would like to know how can I do that.


----------



## kelt

I choose a non intrusive method to remove the insert, no solvents to harm seals or pointy objects to scratch the bezel or crystal.
I exposed te watch to the midday sun for a few minutes to warm it up evenly and soften the two sided tape holding the insert.
I worked the insert sideways clockwise/counterclockwise with my fingernail pushing the lume pip until the glue gave up and the bezel came off undamaged.
I used sparingly nail varnish remover on a Q tip to clean the bezel groove of any glue residues.
The replacement insert went in smoothly.

kelt


----------



## muchacho_

Thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## temaki

Is September the earliest available shipping time? Is there any other online retailers that may have them in stock?


----------



## PeacefulWarrior

No idea but I still havent got mine yet and I ordered 22 July


----------



## frogmeister

The vintage has really caught my eye over the last few weeks thanks to this thread, so much so I've been quietly selling a few watches and straps I don't really wear(or should I say that I can just about bare to part with lol) so that I can draw the funds together to put an order in. I'm more used to 44+ diameter watches on my nats over 7" wrist, so before I take the final plunge would someone please be so kind as to post a shot on a 7+ wrist for me. Thanks.


----------



## samspadefan

temaki said:


> Is September the earliest available shipping time? Is there any other online retailers that may have them in stock?


I came across this dealer which says they are still in stock, but didn't follow up directly with them:

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military T0216-STH 25 | Chronomaster UK


----------



## DarthVedder

frogmeister said:


> The vintage has really caught my eye over the last few weeks thanks to this thread, so much so I've been quietly selling a few watches and straps I don't really wear(or should I say that I can just about bare to part with lol) so that I can draw the funds together to put an order in. I'm more used to 44+ diameter watches on my nats over 7" wrist, so before I take the final plunge would someone please be so kind as to post a shot on a 7+ wrist for me. Thanks.


I have a 7.5"+ wrist.


----------



## frogmeister

DarthVedder said:


> I have a 7.5"+ wrist.


Thanks, I think ill be fine from what I see there. Looks great on the tan strap ... What make is it?


----------



## DarthVedder

frogmeister said:


> Thanks, I think ill be fine from what I see there. Looks great on the tan strap ... What make is it?


The strap is from Panatime... Very nice and looks great on this watch.

In my previous post on this thread, you can find another pic of the watch with it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ocean-vintage-military-833849-3.html#post6588165


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

Hey guys, 

I really like the Ocean Vintage Military. However as it is a 41 mm watch and it has a big bezel, I get the feeling this watch wears pretty big. As I have slim wrists (6 inch) , I hope there might be people who can give me some more info about this issue. I am currently wearing an omega seamaster 40 mm and I think it suits my wrist perfectly, but as I see some pics of te OVM, it seems that it is a lot bigger..


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Mrenaerts said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I really like the Ocean Vintage Military. However as it is a 41 mm watch and it has a big bezel, I get the feeling this watch wears pretty big. As I have slim wrists (6 inch) , I hope there might be people who can give me some more info about this issue. I am currently wearing an omega seamaster 40 mm and I think it suits my wrist perfectly, but as I see some pics of te OVM, it seems that it is a lot bigger..


The OVM doesn't wear as big as you think, don't worry about it. Compared to some other 42mm watches, the Ocean 1s are actually quite well-proportioned, not too wide, not too long, and relatively thin.


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

Thanks! I think i am gonna give this a try!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Mrenaerts said:


> Thanks! I think i am gonna give this a try!


Here's a shot of mine on my average-sized wrist:










Hope it helps ;-)


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

Looks great IMO! What's your exact wrist size?


----------



## Overwound

Mrenaerts said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I really like the Ocean Vintage Military. However as it is a 41 mm watch and it has a big bezel, I get the feeling this watch wears pretty big. As I have slim wrists (6 inch) , I hope there might be people who can give me some more info about this issue. I am currently wearing an omega seamaster 40 mm and I think it suits my wrist perfectly, but as I see some pics of te OVM, it seems that it is a lot bigger..


I think you'll be fine with it. Here are a few on my 6.5 inch wrist.

























I can't wait for it to return back from Steinhart. Still waiting...


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

Does anybody know the lug to lug length?


----------



## kelt

Measurement taken from an OVM DLC lug to lug length = 50mm, body diameter 41,5mm, bezel diameter 42,5mm, width including crown = 46mm, thickness =14,5mm (domed cristal).attached picture : Tudor Black bay 41mm, Sub 14060 40mm, OVM 41,5mm


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

Thanks for the info. Nice collection btw!


----------



## mesaboogie18

Just got an OVM from a nice member on here and I love it. The bracelet was super easy to resize and remove and it fit me perfectly. I had to throw in on a few NATOs though just to see how it looks though.

On the stainless steel bracelet








James Bond style NATO from The NATOstrapco








Incredibly soft leather NATO from cheapestnatostraps


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mesaboogie18 said:


> Just got an OVM from a nice member on here and I love it. The bracelet was super easy to resize and remove and it fit me perfectly. I had to throw in on a few NATOs though just to see how it looks though.
> On the stainless steel bracelet
> James Bond style NATO from The NATOstrapco
> Incredibly soft leather NATO from cheapestnatostraps


Very nice! :-!


----------



## mesaboogie18

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Very nice! :-!


Thanks!


----------



## vuelo714

Fantastic, I have pre-ordered one in this days, I hope they will reply to me , because in this August has been impossible .
Nice day 

Gabriel


----------



## Notlob

I ordered an OVM yesterday (currently living in Berlin). E-mail said the order would processed "in den nächsten Tagen" - over the next few days - so if shipping is delayed I don't know about it yet. Curious and hoping it's not too long.


----------



## Raymond Lin

I just ordered my first Steinhart - O1B last night and already want this, someone help !


----------



## xretracx

Ordered mine in late August and it just arrived on the 4th. (Live in Mallorca, Spain) Looks much better in person. It is also heavier than I thought it would be - super solid! This thing was made for nato/zulu straps!

For the money there is nothing out there that compares. If you are on the fence about buying one - go for it, you wont be disappointed!!


----------



## xretracx

Riker said:


> Exactly, to many enquiries & some confusion led to the change being implemented without any fanfare earlier in the year.


I just received my OVM on the 4th and the case back has reverted back to saying 1000ft/300m so I guess it was a limited change? Maybe the ones that have the 200m rating stamp will be "special editions" in the future? - Might be cool for you guys!


----------



## cle_steve

Thought I'd share some of my first impressions from the perspective of coming up from a cheaper somewhat similar type of watch..... This is the most expensive watch I've bought so my expectations were high. The only thing I have to compare to is the Orient Mako which in its price range is probably the best auto watch you can buy and a favorite daily wear piece for me.

Overall I would say the watch looks as good as I expected and that's the main reason I bought it. My wrists are skinny about 6" so it does feel a bit bigger than the mako although there is only about a 1mm difference on paper. The case, dial, bezel and crown all have an undeniable quality feel to them. All the general weight, polish, and detail characteristics of higher end watches are present and noticeable to those that are looking for them. After a few days wearing it I definately noticed the rotar to be much quieter than the Mako. It has a pleasant clicking sound when winding.

The bracelet seems about as good as the Mako to be honest unless there's something I'm missing. I even like the push button clasp on the Mako more than the regular flip clasp on the OVM. It will likely spend some time on a Nato or leather strap in the near future. 
This watch and the Ocean line have won many accolades from enthusiasts and experts for good reason and I can see why guys have these in their collection alongside Rolex's and Omega's. Not having those to compare to I can say it certainly seems to exceed the Orient in many categories but is also on par in others. Would be curious to hear from someone that has something like a Rolex, an Orient and an Ocean line watch to see how the different ends of the spectrum compare.

View attachment 1213923


View attachment 1213925


----------



## kelt

cle_steve said:


> ...../ Would be curious to hear from someone that has something like a Rolex, an Orient and an Ocean line watch to see how the different ends of the spectrum compare.


 I take as much pleasure wearing the OVM as wearing the others:


----------



## cle_steve

kelt06 said:


> I take as much pleasure wearing the OVM as wearing the others:


Hey thanks for sharing, how does it compare to the other two in your opinion?


----------



## kelt

cle_steve said:


> Hey thanks for sharing, how does it compare to the other two in your opinion?


 The OVM is just as pleasant to wear as the others, although it is a no frills style watch, all business, it delivers efficiently what is required from a quality military diving watch, and knowing how little it cost compared to the others it gives a lot of bang for the buck!


----------



## chbx

kelt06 said:


> I take as much pleasure wearing the OVM as wearing the others:
> View attachment 1216139


what a perfect lineup. i 100% love all 3 of them.


----------



## Diver Dan

Hi all. Have just ordered a new OVM from Steinhart after much deliberation and browsing. I examined many choices including the Seiko Sumo (perhaps a little too large for my wrist and cartoon-like bezel numerals but their SARB series was very tempting), Citizen PMX (bland and lacking character) and Orient Mako/Ray lines (too much bling with that second crown, coat-of-arms logo and cursive script) but finally settled on the Steinhart Ocean series. Why the OVM? Well, I've always been more of a field watch fan rather than a diver guy, despite my username. I'm a one watch man, not a collector and wear my watch all day, every day. I don't wear suits...even shirt sleeves are relatively dressy for me. The OVM just seems like a very high quality original Swiss tool watch that will wear well with age. I didn't like the cyclops date magnifier on the Ocean 1, the O1 green looked like a Heineken bottle top and the Vintage Red just seemed too close to a Rolex Sub with the Mercedes hour hand. Looking forward to delivery and joining the Ocean Owners Club later this month.


----------



## Everdying

kelt06 said:


> I take as much pleasure wearing the OVM as wearing the others:


what bugs me about my OVM is the lugs just extend almost flat out.
would be great if it actually curved downwards more.
how are the lugs on the BB compared to OVM?
any side shots comparing all 3?


----------



## kelt

The BB has a flat bottom, the case back is not protruding at all and despite its high case wall it wear low on the wrist and is comfortable with its weight being spread over the whole surface. I picked an OVM DLC because it is not a copycat of the submariner, the case design is different while the bezel, crown guards and hands are in accordance with military specifications with the added bonus of the DLC coating. The OVM and the submariner give the same feeling on the wrist with their protruding caseback. I bought the OVM to replace a sub 5512 bought in 1972 and retired after 40 years of faithful service.


----------



## Overwound

It's baaaaack! My OVM has finally made it home. It got back yesterday (Friday the 13th) after a seven week round trip journey. It was sent in due to scratches on the inside of the crystal. The watch is just like new with a very clean and clear crystal. They even straightened out the slightly off-centered bezel insert. It was off by half a tick mark. I never even mentioned it to them since I was ok with it. I'm happy with the work.

A tip for those living outside of Europe...avoid sending anything back between the second half of July straight through August. As I found out August is a holiday month. While Steinhart didn't close, things were slowed to a crawl as they were short staffed and had other issues going on. I'd image a normal repair would only take a couple of weeks during any other time of the year. Mine took seven due to poor timing and uncontrollable circumstances at their end.

I hope with their new building they're able to hire additional staff. It seems they get overrun with requests due to the growing popularity of Steinhart watches.


----------



## Diver Dan

Just received my new OVM. Wow, it's a substantial piece! I've been used to wearing much lighter watches, including an aluminium Sector and Citizen flieger style, for years but this feels very solid. Built like a tank is a phrase that springs to mind. Off to the hardware store this morning for a set of precision screwdrivers to resize the bracelet while waiting for an assortment of NATOs to arrive. Very happy with the way it sits on my medium wrist, even without removing links yet.


----------



## MrDagon007

cle_steve said:


> Would be curious to hear from someone that has something like a Rolex, an Orient and an Ocean line watch to see how the different ends of the spectrum compare.


I have a Mako XL. I agree that it is a very nice watch, and that the Steinhart is in general a more refined product (it is also more expensive), even if i also prefer bracelets with push buttons at the side of the clasp.
I think that a more direct comparison from Orient would be the M-Force "Beast", which also brings a very sturdy feel, sapphire glass, great lume and an upgraded movement to the table, compared to the entry level Mako.
It is also a watch worth researching if you want to eventually broaden your collection. I love mine but I should put it on a strap because with the bracelet it is quite substantial.

It is also interesting to investigate the Squale Atmos 20. Same movement as the the Ocean series, smaller (it is much closer to the submariner), a bit cheaper, and it comes in highly original and attractive colour combinations. Personally in direct comparison I slightly preferred it over the Ocean series (though I have not yet seen the OVM variant).

These days it is possible to have an attractive collection of sensibly priced dive watches, offering great variety and excellent quality.


----------



## Zinm

OVM with ceremic


----------



## dougiedude

Hello, military types!
So, after numerous visits during the last few weeks to the Steinhart OVM page to repeatedly drool... , I finally pulled the trigger a moment ago to buy my *first **Steinhart!

*Yes, it took me awhile to find micro-brand Nirvana, but, at last, I made it!

I'd like to think that I'm a patient lad... one who's *ready to wait...*

The website says the next delivery (and I know that may or may not include mine) will be around the end of September (that's only 6 days!), but I'm going to allow myself to be pleasantly surprised if it's on *that* 'boat'.... this way I won't be wasting bandwidth here whining:-x and complaining for the next month... and I certainly wouldn't want to be the first one doing that...

Doug


----------



## AtomicPanda

Is it possible to modify the OVM? I'm thinking of getting one, but I wanna mod it to have a blue bezel. Anyone also know where I could get one?


----------



## rsimpsss

AtomicPanda said:


> Is it possible to modify the OVM? I'm thinking of getting one, but I wanna mod it to have a blue bezel. Anyone also know where I could get one?


Why would you wanna do that? Just use another watch for that mod, not this. I doubt if a blue bezel will compliment the OVM dial.


----------



## AtomicPanda

rsimpsss said:


> Why would you wanna do that? Just use another watch for that mod, not this. I doubt if a blue bezel will compliment the OVM dial.


Mainly because I can...


----------



## chbx

there are bezels sold on the steinhart page. try there. not sure if they have a blue one though. because of the non-standard size it's not easy finding a bezel(insert). i wanted to mine changed too but couldn't find any that fit apart from those sold on the s-hp. if you find some others somewhere else please let me know. lokking for a black one (with grey or black numbers on it)


----------



## AtomicPanda

I had a look...only the black ones for it specifically. Do you guys know if the dimensions if the Ocean 1s are similar to the OVM? Maybe a Ocean 1 bezel will fit the OVM 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JerylTan

Mine says hi 

Ovm on rubber 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mario24601

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Here's a shot of mine on my average-sized wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps ;-)


what strap is this?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mario24601 said:


> what strap is this?


It's a Tudor Black Bay strap. I bought it from a friend who was selling the strap separately.


----------



## blanc.pain

Where did you get this strap? Looks beautiful. 


Ntinos said:


> today


----------



## bottom of the ninth

Great thread BUMP


----------



## mario24601

bottom of the ninth said:


> Great thread BUMP


Strap?


----------



## bottom of the ninth

Sand colored zulu...


----------



## dougiedude

Just got mine, ordered direct from Steinhart, received after 36 days, and well worth the wait (even though I bought 2 other new watches to alleviate the 'pain')!

Here it is on a C & B:















She's keeping excellent time, too, BTW; +/- 2 per day, depending on whether worn vs. crown up...

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## bvc2005

Congratulations! Some things are worth waiting for. What is your wrist size? I fear the OVM may me too large my puny 6.5" wrist.


----------



## dougiedude

bvc2005 said:


> Congratulations! Some things are worth waiting for. What is your wrist size? I fear the OVM may me too large my puny 6.5" wrist.


You should have no problem.

My wrist is 6.7". The relatively short lug length (49mm) and thin case (13mm) make it very easy to wear, and the perfect fit... also, the smooth transition from domed crystal to sloping bezel makes it great for under a sleeve... but best to leave it out for everyone else to appreciate, too!

I say, GO FOR IT. :-! You won't be disappointed...

And even if you were (doubt!), the re-sale on these is very easy...


----------



## Quicksilver

bvc2005 said:


> Congratulations! Some things are worth waiting for. What is your wrist size? I fear the OVM may me too large my puny 6.5" wrist.


I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Let me know if you want some pictures. Don't want to be a pic spammer  I have posted them here somewhere...


----------



## Watchuthinking

bvc2005 said:


> Congratulations! Some things are worth waiting for. What is your wrist size? I fear the OVM may me too large my puny 6.5" wrist.


Whether or not you like the size of the watch will depend not only on your wrist, but also what size you are used to wearing. I didn't buy a watch for years, so was happily sporting a 36mm, and found the OVM a little too big all round for a 7 inch wrist.

The figures my micrometer get are different from those up thread and on the Steinhart site, 50.1mm lug length, and a 14.58mm case height. A few mill here and a few grammes there add up to a big difference to how it feels on the arm.

Like any reasonable man, I re-housed the dial and movement into a slightly smaller case;


----------



## bvc2005

Thanks Quicksilver. I'd like to see some pics on a 6.5 inch wrist. The lug to lug length worries me the most. I noticed you are in NS; when you purchased your OVM from Steinhart, did you get hit hard when it came miscellaneous courier charges? I am fine with the 5% Duty rate and applicable provincial/federal taxes. It's the creative courier fees that leave me shivering and trembling.


----------



## dougiedude

Watchuthinking said:


> Whether or not you like the size of the watch will depend not only on your wrist, but also what size you are used to wearing. I didn't buy a watch for years, so was happily sporting a 36mm, and found the OVM a little too big all round for a 7 inch wrist.
> 
> The figures my micrometer get are different from those up thread and on the Steinhart site, 50.1mm lug length, and a 14.58mm case height. A few mill here and a few grammes there add up to a big difference to how it feels on the arm.
> 
> Like any reasonable man, I re-housed the dial and movement into a slightly smaller case;


I agree, it really does depend on what you are used to; before I started buying the newer dive watches, I found all of them to be too large, but now the OVM seems small in comparison to most.

When I saw your above measurements, I began wondering why the OVM is advertised as 13mm thick. Well, the _*case*_ is 13mm, but when you add in that beautiful domed sapphire crystal, it comes to 14.53mm on my micrometer, very close to yours... lug length was 50.03...

I haven't seen any courier charges yet, but it's my understanding that FedEx sends that later, and that it's usually about $18 in the USA. I'm not sure if it's different in CANADA...


----------



## kelt

Dougiedude,

The OVM has indeed a domed saphir, I guess the thickness specification of 13mm comes from the regular Ocean 1 watches with a flat saphir, and whoever wrote the OVM specs did a straight copy and paste job. 

I measured mine at 14,5mm thick with the case diameter at 41,5mm, the bezel 42,5mm and the lug to lug length 50mm.


----------



## kelt

Watchuthinking said:


> Whether or not you like the size of the watch will depend not only on your wrist, but also what size you are used to wearing. I didn't buy a watch for years, so was happily sporting a 36mm, and found the OVM a little too big all round for a 7 inch wrist.
> 
> The figures my micrometer get are different from those up thread and on the Steinhart site, 50.1mm lug length, and a 14.58mm case height. A few mill here and a few grammes there add up to a big difference to how it feels on the arm.
> 
> Like any reasonable man, I re-housed the dial and movement into a slightly smaller case;


Where did you find a 40mm case that can house the OVM dial and movement ?


----------



## Quicksilver

bvc2005 said:


> Thanks Quicksilver. I'd like to see some pics on a 6.5 inch wrist. The lug to lug length worries me the most. I noticed you are in NS; when you purchased your OVM from Steinhart, did you get hit hard when it came miscellaneous courier charges? I am fine with the 5% Duty rate and applicable provincial/federal taxes. It's the creative courier fees that leave me shivering and trembling.


I bought it used actually and got lucky with no duty or taxes from the US seller. I have been hammered before when buying from the US. There is a thread on here about customers and steinhart just do a quick search for it. Here is the link to my steinhart album on photobucket. I had no issues with the OVM on my 6.5 inch wrist by the way. Even with the lugs the way they are

http://photobucket.com/albums/i268/quicksilver77/Steinhart


----------



## mesaboogie18

Here's a little AR shot of my OVM.


----------



## Darwin

Wow! mesaboogie18, that POPS! I think you've just convinced me to put mine back on the bracelet... and that's saying a lot as I have issues with the way that the endlinks articulate with the bracelet. Don't care, though - swooning over your pic.


----------



## Watchuthinking

kelt06 said:


> Where did you find a 40mm case that can house the OVM dial and movement ?


I didn't. I had to file 2mm from the dial diameter to fit the new case, which is similar to the Squale 20 Atmos. The movements are the same, so the movement holders swap over without any modification.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Darwin said:


> Wow! mesaboogie18, that POPS! I think you've just convinced me to put mine back on the bracelet... and that's saying a lot as I have issues with the way that the endlinks articulate with the bracelet. Don't care, though - swooning over your pic.


Thanks Darwin! I rocked it on a green and a Bond style NATO for a while and it just feels so much better on the bracelet. Mine fits perfectly and I think it makes the watch look more substantial. I had a slight rattle in it but then I swapped in the slightly beefier springbars from my CW C60 Trident and it fixed it right up.


----------



## Robert Jones

This is a wonderfully designed watch indeed.

I actually had one of these lovelies on order until today, but then I decided to cancel and opt for the Ocean One in black.

No worries though, in the spirit of the Terminator, "I'll be back!


----------



## mario24601

dougiedude said:


> I agree, it really does depend on what you are used to; before I started buying the newer dive watches, I found all of them to be too large, but now the OVM seems small in comparison to most.
> 
> When I saw your above measurements, I began wondering why the OVM is advertised as 13mm thick. Well, the _*case*_ is 13mm, but when you add in that beautiful domed sapphire crystal, it comes to 14.53mm on my micrometer, very close to yours... lug length was 50.03...
> 
> I haven't seen any courier charges yet, but it's my understanding that FedEx sends that later, and that it's usually about $18 in the USA. I'm not sure if it's different in CANADA...


How do they even enforce this $18 tax? I mean what happens if people don't pay it?


----------



## Darwin

mario24601 said:


> How do they even enforce this $18 tax? I mean what happens if people don't pay it?


It's the same in Canada. I've always just paid it so am not sure how it is enforced beyond the honour system. I suspect that there would be a couple of polite letters/invoices sent, then a nasty letter threatening action and then? Hard to say how willing they'd be to take legal action. But you'd never get them to deliver to you again without paying whatever is in arrears.


----------



## dougiedude

Darwin said:


> It's the same in Canada. I've always just paid it so am not sure how it is enforced beyond the honour system. I suspect that there would be a couple of polite letters/invoices sent, then a nasty letter threatening action and then? Hard to say how willing they'd be to take legal action. But you'd never get them to deliver to you again without paying whatever is in arrears.


I've been very lucky, I guess. I've received a couple of watches from overseas recently (my OVM) included), and I have yet to receive a customs invoice. Although I know that with one of them, the declared value by the merchant was significantly lower than what I paid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nednil

Newly acquired ovm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude

dougiedude said:


> I've been very lucky, I guess. I've received a couple of watches from overseas recently (my OVM) included), and I have yet to receive a customs invoice. Although I know that with one of them, the declared value by the merchant was significantly lower than what I paid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, after 39 days since it was picked up by FedEx, FedEx sent me an invoice for '*Customs Duty*' on my OVM. Unlike many other recent shipments I've received from European merchants, Steinhart declared the watches full value. I suppose that's why this is the first customs duty fee I've received.

$13.31, plus $6.50 'Advancement Fee', for a *total of $19.81*.

I still have no regrets about buying it, as it's a beautiful watch...:-!


----------



## Uwe W.

dougiedude said:


> Unlike many other recent shipments I've received from European merchants, Steinhart declared the watches full value.


As they should. You can't expect a professional company to be fraudulent by playing with declaration amounts.



dougiedude said:


> $13.31, plus $6.50 'Advancement Fee', for a total of $19.81


Dirt cheap. I'd probably order more watches - among other things - if the after-sale costs weren't so high importing items to Canada.


----------



## dougiedude

Uwe W. said:


> As they should. You can't expect a professional company to be fraudulent by playing with declaration amounts.


Agreed. I posted not as a complaint, just for the benefit of those who ask the question so frequently as to 'how much' is US Customs fee.


----------



## Darwin

Yeah, my Steinhart OVM cost me about $40 in Customs and FedEx brokerage fees when it arrived in Canada, Fall 2012.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## subrosa

After getting to spend a few days with my OVM, I must say it's exactly what I was looking for...

This might ruffle some feathers but I feel like this watch is truer to it's roots than the modern day submariner. No gold, no frivolous HEV, and not a paragraph of text on the dial. 

I am now struggling to either keep it on a nato or throw it back on the bracelet. This watch was just made to wear NATOs, it's one of the best I've seen.


----------



## WiZARD7

I've just received Maratac Elite strap for my OVM, and Steinhart 22mm deployant clasp for it.
I love my OVM on nato, but I think it is even better


----------



## Plus9GMT

That Maratac Elite strap looks great on the OVM.
Thanks for posting wiZARD7.


----------



## Plus9GMT

Charges from FedEx always show up in the mail when buying from Steinhart.
On my O44A ¥1800, OVM ¥1600 and tomorrow I should receive the O1V, most likely would be ¥1600 again.

I bought a Squale from Gnomon via UPS, no charges came up yet (3 weeks), who knows...

As been said, they will not deliver again unless we pay the arrears, and we always buy again


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## Dec1968

Watchuthinking said:


> Whether or not you like the size of the watch will depend not only on your wrist, but also what size you are used to wearing. I didn't buy a watch for years, so was happily sporting a 36mm, and found the OVM a little too big all round for a 7 inch wrist.
> 
> The figures my micrometer get are different from those up thread and on the Steinhart site, 50.1mm lug length, and a 14.58mm case height. A few mill here and a few grammes there add up to a big difference to how it feels on the arm.
> 
> Like any reasonable man, I re-housed the dial and movement into a slightly smaller case;


I would like to know what casing you used for this. This is precisely what I want to do. The OVM is my dream watch, but at 40mm with curved lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Watchuthinking said:


> I didn't. I had to file 2mm from the dial diameter to fit the new case, which is similar to the Squale 20 Atmos. The movements are the same, so the movement holders swap over without any modification.


What case did you use to re-house that? It's perfection!!! Literally perfect! Beautiful job.

EDIT: Did some homework and found TC who builds amazing replica watches. His attention to detail is fantastic.

Case - http://blog.tc-sub.com/2012/05/220-tc-submariner-watch-case-set-v.html?m=1

You'll need to supply your own crystal, bracelet, etc, so this isn't a cheap mod, but it will be flawless.

Just food for thought. I would retain the Steinhart dial, as I think it looks perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

kelt06 said:


> Where did you find a 40mm case that can house the OVM dial and movement ?


TC makes beautiful 40mm cases (you'll need to source some parts elsewhere) but it's a start. He models Rolex Subs for measurements sake and an ETA movement drops right in. As mentioned, there's surgery and the like, so be warned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

I just pulled the trigger on a brand new Steinhart OVM. Anyone know how long it takes for them to ship from Germany to the US? No emails from them makes me nervous. 

It showed in stock as well, so hopefully that's a good sign. Traditionally their site shows delays or stock issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Dec1968 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a brand new Steinhart OVM. Anyone know how long it takes for them to ship from Germany to the US? No emails from them makes me nervous.
> 
> It showed in stock as well, so hopefully that's a good sign. Traditionally their site shows delays or stock issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Howdy Texas,I ordered an OVM on 6/20 & just today it arrived.Comms are non existant but be assured you will EVENTUALLY get your watch.I will say 1 thing about the watch itself,it is WELL worth the wait!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

It's now OFFICIAL(no longer just a sig.badge)!Got home to a pleasant surprise as it wasn't scheduled for delivery until tomorrow.Sizing the bracelet was easy.The biggest surprise is the lume.I was afraid it was going to look cheesy or too orange but is an absolutely perfect shade of sand/tan.No QC issues on mine to report.Well done Gunter!!!


----------



## Dec1968

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Howdy Texas,I ordered an OVM on 6/20 & just today it arrived.Comms are non existant but be assured you will EVENTUALLY get your watch.I will say 1 thing about the watch itself,it is WELL worth the wait!


Now I'm excited. That's not too long at all. Leg me ask you, did their site show the watch as 'in stock' when you bought yours? I'm worried they'll be out of stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

E8ArmyDiver said:


> It's now OFFICIAL(no longer just a sig.badge)!Got home to a pleasant surprise as it wasn't scheduled for delivery until tomorrow.Sizing the bracelet was easy.The biggest surprise is the lume.I was afraid it was going to look cheesy or too orange but is an absolutely perfect shade of sand/tan.No QC issues on mine to report.Well done Gunter!!!


That's great looking. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Dec1968 said:


> Now I'm excited. That's not too long at all. Leg me ask you, did their site show the watch as 'in stock' when you bought yours? I'm worried they'll be out of stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but within 12 hours it was projecting a mid july delivery which is dead on since today is the 15th.


----------



## Dec1968

I got the email stating they've received payment, it's obviously an auto-generated email. Even says 'if your watch is in stock'.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchuthinking

Dec1968 said:


> I would like to know what casing you used for this. This is precisely what I want to do. The OVM is my dream watch, but at 40mm with curved lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dec1968, sorry about the delay. More info here, #707 and on the following page of that thread. I eventually put the dial/movement into a Squale case, as the crown tube in the first case I used had internal threads, and the crystal was a little smaller than the bezel inserts available.


----------



## Dec1968

Awesome, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Watchuthinking;8102705.[/QUOTE said:


> Have you considered creating a thread documenting your conversion process? I am certain there are many Steinhart owners out there who would consider doing what you did, as the main gripe of the watch is flat lugs/lug to lug distance. Your creation is magical.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwritchie76

I just got the O1V Red but this one is really calling to me as well...........Must.........Resist!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Signalprick said:


> I just got the O1V Red but this one is really calling to me as well...........Must.........Resist!


----------



## Dec1968

E8ArmyDiver said:


>


Awesome! I am so excited for mine to arrive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Just noticed the newest batch has matching case back now(used to be 300m case back).


----------



## Dec1968

E8ArmyDiver said:


>


Quick question - what is your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Dec1968 said:


> Quick question - what is your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7.5",flat & about 55mm across.


----------



## Dec1968

I'm not too far off that myself. Curious. 


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

A grey & cloudy day where I am,perfect for capturing the elusive AR coating!


----------



## Dec1968

Great pics!!! I'm so excited for you and so eager for me. 


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## flyb0y_7

I've had my OVM on hand for a few months now but have been negligent in posting pics. My apologies. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Just emailed Gunter himself and got a reply. Said they will ship tomorrow, as FedEx has already made their rounds today. 

Awesome!


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Dec1968

Just got my shipping email. Said it will arrive this Thursday. Can't want. So excited. 


...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

I just ordered on of these from authorized Steinhardt dealer Gnomon Watches in Singapore.
It is on backorder but the rep said they were expecting a shipment next week.
Can't wait!


----------



## Dec1968

Mine came in the other day!









David


----------



## Ntinos

upload today photo 2013's (*March 18th, 2013)*

screen capture windows 7


----------



## Fridaysniper

Finally pulled the trigger on one of these. Ordered while they were on holiday and then their debit card thingy wasn't working so I had to wait until someone was in the office to respond to my query whether I could complete the purchase with PayPal instead. Answer came yesterday and I completed the purchase with them late last night. Wasn't expecting anything soon really but happy to say they despatched with FedEx this afternoon. 

Should be be with me soon, hopefully before the weekend.  As soon as it arrives expect photographs....


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## Lord99

Nice shot!!


----------



## KJH666

Mine says Hi, another Gnomon limited edition with the killer crystal. Looks good on a NATO.


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


----------



## picklepossy

Lord99 said:


> Nice shot!!


Thank you. Can't seem to get this watch off my wrist.


----------



## mh82

Fridaysniper said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on one of these. Ordered while they were on holiday and then their debit card thingy wasn't working so I had to wait until someone was in the office to respond to my query whether I could complete the purchase with PayPal instead. Answer came yesterday and I completed the purchase with them late last night. Wasn't expecting anything soon really but happy to say they despatched with FedEx this afternoon.
> 
> Should be be with me soon, hopefully before the weekend.  As soon as it arrives expect photographs....


Ordered mine also on the same evening. Mine can still be shown with status "Processing". Seems that Steinhart doesn't currently have the OVM available as their web site says "Soon available" and there is button for preorder.
Hopefully there has still been one left for me


----------



## yankeexpress

Gorgeous watches


----------



## jim teo

Does anyone know if Steinhart's ocean 1 series use the same case?
For example ovr, ovm, vintage gmt etc.
I'm wondering if they do have the same L2L distance.
Thanks.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

jim teo said:


> Does anyone know if Steinhart's ocean 1 series use the same case?
> For example ovr, ovm, vintage gmt etc.
> I'm wondering if they do have the same L2L distance.
> Thanks.


Yes, same


----------



## jim teo

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, same


Thanks. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

Go to the Gnomon site, they have them in stock. Plus you get the extra warranty. They're really cool to deal with (at least for me so far).



mh82 said:


> Ordered mine also on the same evening. Mine can still be shown with status "Processing". Seems that Steinhart doesn't currently have the OVM available as their web site says "Soon available" and there is button for preorder.
> Hopefully there has still been one left for me


----------



## gdb1960




----------



## mh82

gdb1960 said:


> Go to the Gnomon site, they have them in stock. Plus you get the extra warranty. They're really cool to deal with (at least for me so far).


I'm not in such hurry, just was curios if anyone else has been ordered the OVM this week and has their order being progressing more further? I know they have an hurry at Steinhart after their holidays..

But I don't want to wait for many weeks or months if the OVM has runned out of stock just after my order.


----------



## jim teo

I like this watch a lot but grey dial makes me hesitate.
I really don't get it why they had to change the color in the first place.
Black was just fine. 
I was about to pull the trigger on a squale 20 atmos military as an alternative but then I realized that it's only 40mm.


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## turnipkruncher

jim teo said:


> I like this watch a lot but grey dial makes me hesitate.
> I really don't get it why they had to change the color in the first place.
> Black was just fine.
> I was about to pull the trigger on a squale 20 atmos military as an alternative but then I realized that it's only 40mm.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Im in exactly the same boat! I missed an ebay OVM mk1 but it was so scratched I just couldnt throw £300 at it. I really like the Squale but It just isnt as good as the bloody Steinhart yet the Steinhart shot themselves in the foot with the grey dial, and the MK2.5 from Gnomon Isnt black enough, and I hated the crystal in the maxi!

Seriously make an OVM with a black dial that says 300m I dont care!


----------



## jim teo

turnipkruncher said:


> yet the Steinhart shot themselves in the foot


Couldn't agree more.
I'll tell you what.....
I keep on looking at photos trying to get used to it but nothing...
I see some photos like the one above on a mesh bracelet (from gdb1960) and I say to myself "it's not too bad, go for it".
Then I see some other photos and I realize how awful it is.
Not only it's grey but also washed grey!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper

Update on my last: I was hoping to get it before the weekend but alas, no such luck. I can see it's sitting at the depot in Stansted. Apparently on for delivery on Monday (when I'm at work) so I'll probably have to pick it up from somewhere Saturday next week. I think FedEx delivers on Saturdays but someone marked it for weekday delivery only. Really annoying. 

Oh well, I suppose another few days wont make a difference. And who knows maybe FedEx do decide to deliver tomorrow. I'm working from home tomorrow so won't be going out. Maybe I get lucky....


----------



## mh82

Fridaysniper said:


> Update on my last: I was hoping to get it before the weekend but alas, no such luck. I can see it's sitting at the depot in Stansted. Apparently on for delivery on Monday (when I'm at work) so I'll probably have to pick it up from somewhere Saturday next week. I think FedEx delivers on Saturdays but someone marked it for weekday delivery only. Really annoying.
> 
> Oh well, I suppose another few days wont make a difference. And who knows maybe FedEx do decide to deliver tomorrow. I'm working from home tomorrow so won't be going out. Maybe I get lucky....


Well I made the order at the same evening (Tuesday) and my order still is in order "processing". So you are lucky that your order is already sent.


----------



## rjprusak

I sold my OVM mk1 a few weeks ago and I regret it terribly. Many higher priced brands I've owned recently don't "feel" as substantial. It makes it difficult for me to justify the much higher cost of an Omega, Rolex, Tudor, etc.


----------



## sefrcoko

rjprusak said:


> I sold my OVM mk1 a few weeks ago and I regret it terribly. Many higher priced brands I've owned recently don't "feel" as substantial. It makes it difficult for me to justify the much higher cost of an Omega, Rolex, Tudor, etc.


Do what I did when I sold my ovm maxi le...find another on the forums at the right price and pull the trigger on it!

...Sorry for enabling...


----------



## jim teo

Fridaysniper said:


> Update on my last: I was hoping to get it before the weekend but alas, no such luck. I can see it's sitting at the depot in Stansted. Apparently on for delivery on Monday (when I'm at work) so I'll probably have to pick it up from somewhere Saturday next week. I think FedEx delivers on Saturdays but someone marked it for weekday delivery only. Really annoying.
> 
> Oh well, I suppose another few days wont make a difference. And who knows maybe FedEx do decide to deliver tomorrow. I'm working from home tomorrow so won't be going out. Maybe I get lucky....


Congrats. Pretty nice watch.
I placed an order couple of days ago for the gmt vintage LE though I have to admit I'm still afraid of the straight lugs.
Can't wait to see how it sits on my 6,9" wrist.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ntinos

upload img


----------



## Fridaysniper

mh82 said:


> Well I made the order at the same evening (Tuesday) and my order still is in order "processing". So you are lucky that your order is already sent.


Yeah, I can't wait anymore. If some idiot hadn't marked mine for weekday delivery only I would have had it in my sweaty mitts by now... Now I probably have to wait until next weekend to get it. Really infuriating. As soon as I have it I'll try to make time to get proper photographs of it.


----------



## Ntinos

Be patient now
And all of us until you get it


----------



## Fridaysniper

Ntinos said:


> Be patient now
> And all of us until you get it


Got it! The FedEx guy called this morning and asked where I was...at work I answered and he offered to leave it somewhere with a neighbour or.... Toss it through the cat flap I said and he did! Just finished sizing it and it sits beautifully and feels and looks fantastic! Pictures to follow


----------



## Fridaysniper

As promised


----------



## turnipkruncher

Fridaysniper said:


> As promised
> View attachment 10540682


Picture looks good dial looks perfect at that exact shade


----------



## jim teo

Fridaysniper said:


> As promised
> View attachment 10540682


Great choice.
Wear it in good health.
It looks fantastic on your wrist.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper

jim teo said:


> Great choice.
> Wear it in good health.
> It looks fantastic on your wrist.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Thanks very much. I must say it feels fantastic too


----------



## Fridaysniper

turnipkruncher said:


> Picture looks good dial looks perfect at that exact shade


I agree it looks very nice in that shade. The dial is actually a bit lighter than in the picture above. More of a battleship grey almost, but it seems to change according to the light. I'm used to black dials so I'm still getting used to the colour. Funny thing is the lighter the dial looks, the more orange the markers and lume seem to be. In a more subdued light the markers are the perfect colour (for me that is)


----------



## Fridaysniper

At the risk of boring everyone to tears I would like to give you all my impressions of this timepiece. Maybe that will help someone decide whether or not to pull the trigger.

I received this watch last Monday evening. The FedEx guy put it through the catflap so it was lying on the floor when I go home. I sized it and started wearing it immediately (like a kid in a candy store  ) and overall impressions are very favourable, in fact extremely so.

I guess it will be easier if I specify the things I don't like (and there's not many), and the things I do like about it (many).

Firstly the Don't Likes;
- umm, the bezel clicks 120 times and I prefer a 60 click bezel (personal preference only)
- the bezel has only the pip lumed (I prefer to have the bezel lumed as well - like it is in the Seamaster 300). 
- the lume is a little subdued (but still lasts all night). My Rolex (which is about 23 years old) does not lume at all anymore while my Omega (which is 50 years old) lumes very strongly for about 30 mins or so and then starts to fade. By 02:00 it is extremely weak and is only slightly visible in pitchblack darkness.
- the sword hour hand - still getting used to it but I think it would look better with a baton hand. It does grow on you though, within the next week or so I am sure I wouldn't change it for anything
- the dial colour and lume colour I'm also still getting used to. This seems a little garish to start off with, especially in bright light. Maybe a black dial with white lume would have looked better. The dial looks great in more subdued lighting, as does the lume (not as orange as in bright light)

Secondly, the Do Likes;
- the bezel is firm and precise, but still easy to turn
- the bezel is marked all the way around, not just the first 15 mins - much more sensible way to mark a bezel for a diving watch
- the pip on the bezel is PRECISELY centred and does its job very well if you have to use the bezel in a low light environment (I'm thinking for deep diving or cave diving it would work absolutely fine to show elapsed time)
- the movement is absolutely SUPERB. It keeps perfect time and I love the sweep of the second hand
- the second hand is beautiful. There's just no other word for it. I much prefer the arrow hand over the lollipop hand that the Rolex Submariner has. I have the same second hand on my Seamaster and I guess I prefer it because I'm used to it, other people may disagree.
- the bracelet and case are perfect in every way - there is just nothing at all to pick on. The machining is exquisitely done and the bracelet is extremely comfortable. I was a little unsure about the bracelet not having a taper to it but in all honesty after the first day of wearing it I am now so used to it that it looks and feels natural.
- the crystal. This is something I was also unsure of. It seems to me that a domed crystal should be hesalite, but this is just gorgeous and does not scratch as easily as a hesalite crystal does (I polish the Omega's crystal once every two months or so with Polywatch just to get rid of the fine scratches that it picks up during daily wear)

I can go on and on but I think that would really be very boring. Lastly, I did a quick weight comparison with my other watches. Including bracelets respective weights are;
- Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 180 grams
- Rolex Submariner (no date) 126 grams
- Omega Seamaster 300 104 grams

I know that realistically there is no comparison between these watches (other than they're all dive watches) as they're all from different eras, but thought the weights might interest someone. If I ever take the bracelets off I'll weigh them each without the bracelet for a more accurate comparison - the bracelets on the Rolex and Steinhart are a lot beefier than the one on the Omega so that's probably where most of the weight comes from.

Finally, I had to do a few comparison shots with them on the arm. I hope this post helps you if you're wondering whether or not the OVM is worth the money. I'm pretty sure I shall be hanging on to this watch. Not only that, but as soon as I can get away with it I think I'll be ordering me another one (not another OVM, but maybe the Vintage Double Red). For what it's worth my Rolex and Omega have been languishing in their boxes this whole week and even now I don't want to take the Steinhart off. I keep telling myself it's because I want to keep them nice and wear them only for special occasions, but the truth is I find the OVM so nice that I don't want to take it off. I know I made a few negative remarks but these are very small things that is down to each person's personal preference. There is certainly nothing wrong with a sword hand, or a bezel that doesn't lume. This watch is a respectful homage to one of the great watches of our time and captures the spirit of that timepiece very well.


----------



## Lord99

Thank you for sharing. It was interesting to read your thoughts and see your pics. The OVM is definitely a great watch.


----------



## mh82

Got mine on last Thursday. This is now my favorite watch. What I don't like is the crown operation of the watch. The crown and crown tube threads do not feel so solid as for example in my Omega Seamaster 2254. In Omega the threads in crown and crown tube are much more deeper and they are not so dense as on Steinhart. On Omega I have really no fear of cross threading the threads. In Steinhart I have feeling that I might cross thread the threads. And if I success to do the cross threading, am I able to get spare parts?


----------



## Dec1968

mh82 said:


> Got mine on last Thursday. This is now my favorite watch. What I don't like is the crown operation of the watch. The crown and crown tube threads do not feel so solid as for example in my Omega Seamaster 2254. In Omega the threads in crown and crown tube are much more deeper and they are not so dense as on Steinhart. On Omega I have really no fear of cross threading the threads. In Steinhart I have feeling that I might cross thread the threads. And if I success to do the cross threading, am I able to get spare parts?


What is the cost difference between the Omega and the Steinhart? That might explain the difference in the crown and crown tube....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mh82

Made today the first crucible test for my new OVM. This an test I have made for all my divers's watches, only one has not passed yet and it was an Casio Mudman.

First I took an shower with the watch in my wrist, then I went to hot steamy sauna. After the sauna I put the watch into the freezer for couple of minutes. If there is fog inside the watch I will send the watch back and buy another make. 

Casio mudman did not pass this as there was lots of fog inside the crystal. Actually I wear my divers watches 24/7 and my Omega Seamaster and Seiko SKX007 has taken the above test maybe hundreds of time (without the freezer part)... I have worn them in public baths and no problem at all diving in pools and having an hot sauna. Hopefully my OVM will stand this for the next coming years :-d and if not, there is the two year warranty.


----------



## sefrcoko

mh82 said:


> Got mine on last Thursday. This is now my favorite watch. What I don't like is the crown operation of the watch. The crown and crown tube threads do not feel so solid as for example in my Omega Seamaster 2254. In Omega the threads in crown and crown tube are much more deeper and they are not so dense as on Steinhart. On Omega I have really no fear of cross threading the threads. In Steinhart I have feeling that I might cross thread the threads. And if I success to do the cross threading, am I able to get spare parts?


I don't think Steinhart usually provides spare parts but they could of course service/repair issues you might experience down the road.


----------



## turnipkruncher

got mine... (mk2.5)

1st the likes...

Its well made looks great and i like it better than i thought...
grey dial looks grey and pants in some lights and in other lights looks awesome. so its quirky and I like quirky.
I wish it was darker but im glad that I have seen how the lume colour looks on the mk1 and I prefer this.















Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey

The i dont likes....









The crap red hair stuck to the O 1
On the plus side i would never have noticed it if i hadnt grabbed the macro lense. And i cant see it with my glasses on.
so to my naked eye its not there.

Still annoying though.


----------



## Lord99




----------



## Fridaysniper

turnipkruncher said:


> got mine... (mk2.5)
> 
> The crap red hair stuck to the O 1
> On the plus side i would never have noticed it if i hadnt grabbed the macro lense. And i cant see it with my glasses on.
> so to my naked eye its not there.
> 
> Still annoying though.


Ha ha &#55357;&#56832; I had the same thing once on my Seamaster after a service. Hair stuck on the second hand and I couldn't afford another service for a whole year (was a student at the time). It drove me nuts until I finally scraped enough together for a new service - with a different watchmaker!


----------



## Fridaysniper

turnipkruncher said:


> got mine... (mk2.5)
> 
> The crap red hair stuck to the O 1
> On the plus side i would never have noticed it if i hadnt grabbed the macro lense. And i cant see it with my glasses on.
> so to my naked eye its not there.
> 
> Still annoying though.


Ha ha  I had the same thing once on my Seamaster after a service. Hair stuck on the second hand and I couldn't afford another service for a whole year (was a student at the time). It drove me nuts until I finally scraped enough together for a new service - with a different watchmaker!

Also, great pics.


----------



## sefrcoko

turnipkruncher said:


> got mine... (mk2.5)
> 
> 1st the likes...
> 
> Its well made looks great and i like it better than i thought...
> grey dial looks grey and pants in some lights and in other lights looks awesome. so its quirky and I like quirky.
> I wish it was darker but im glad that I have seen how the lume colour looks on the mk1 and I prefer this.
> 
> View attachment 10618730
> 
> 
> View attachment 10618738
> Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
> 
> The i dont likes....
> 
> View attachment 10618754
> 
> 
> The crap red hair stuck to the O 1
> On the plus side i would never have noticed it if i hadnt grabbed the macro lense. And i cant see it with my glasses on.
> so to my naked eye its not there.
> 
> Still annoying though.


You can always try emailing their aftersale address and see what they say. Maybe they can offer to cover the cost for a local watchmaker to open the case and remove the fibre without affecting warranty or waiting for lengthy service from Germany.


----------



## turnipkruncher

sefrcoko said:


> You can always try emailing their aftersale address and see what they say. Maybe they can offer to cover the cost for a local watchmaker to open the case and remove the fibre without affecting warranty or waiting for lengthy service from Germany.


Yeah ive reached out, I also posted another thread specific for the issue, I will hear back soon. it was a gnomon purchase so dont know how they play it?


----------



## DB0954A4

Excellent review, I was on the fence but this pushed me over and I just ordered one. Many thanks.


----------



## jim teo

turnipkruncher said:


> got mine... (mk2.5)


Forget about the hair.
The watch is really amazing.
Wear it in good health.
Do you know how many pieces of the mk2.5 were made?
Just asking because it's a special edition.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

turnipkruncher said:


> Yeah ive reached out, I also posted another thread specific for the issue, I will hear back soon. it was a gnomon purchase so dont know how they play it?


If it's Gnomon then I believe warranty service has to go through them rather than Steinhart. They can confirm either way to be sure though.


----------



## Dec1968

jim teo said:


> Forget about the hair.
> The watch is really amazing.
> Wear it in good health.
> Do you know how many pieces of the mk2.5 were made?
> Just asking because it's a special edition.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I think it was 300 pieces or so....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo

Dec1968 said:


> I think it was 300 pieces or so....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## F13

Last summer


----------



## jim teo

Finally on my wrist.
OVM MK2.5......

































Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo

turnipkruncher said:


> got mine... (mk2.5)


May I ask you something?
How can you tell for sure that gnomon sent you the MK2.5 and not the MK2.0?
I mean besides the color of the dial, which you can't confirm, there are not any other differences, are they?
Just got mine and I'm still wondering....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DB0954A4

I am really chomping at the bit for this one. Hopefully by Monday.


----------



## castlk

I just picked up a pre-owned OVM that is less than a year old from another forum member. It should be here within the next few days, I'm very much looking forward to it's arrival.


----------



## yankeexpress

castlk said:


> I just picked up a pre-owned OVM that is less than a year old from another forum member. It should be here within the next few days, I'm very much looking forward to it's arrival.


Which version did you score?


----------



## Lord99




----------



## turnipkruncher

jim teo said:


> May I ask you something?
> How can you tell for sure that gnomon sent you the MK2.5 and not the MK2.0?
> I mean besides the color of the dial, which you can't confirm, there are not any other differences, are they?
> Just got mine and I'm still wondering....
> 
> I guess we just have to have a little faith, I was in direct email conversation with Anders during my purchase and i had even asked hom if he could puck me out the darkest looking dial if that was at all possible?
> It says that the dial is only 15% darker and has a more textured finish! So it's still going to be a light grey, it does change wildly in different lights though.
> There pic of the 2 side by side was good but I think they should have had the pic taken in exactly same position angle and light source as I feel the mk2.5 was favoured to be darker.
> 
> I had an accident on eBay last night so I have the best of both worlds now I think? Time will tell.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

yankeexpress said:


> Which version did you score?


Damn sure it AINT a DLC,there's one on the bay right now for $1550.00(hope that seller chokes on it too)...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Sure wish they would fix the DAMN DOUBLE POSTING SERVER!!!


----------



## turnipkruncher

Got over the grey dial thing now. lol oops


----------



## castlk

It's the gray dial and the warranty card in the box is dated 04/16. 2.0 I'm guessing?, I don't really know. What's the difference between the 2.0 and the 2.5 does anybody know?


yankeexpress said:


> Which version did you score?


----------



## castlk

It's 24 hours since a full wind. It sat on it's caseback overnight for eight hours and has been on my wrist all day and it's running 3 seconds fast, I'm impressed.


----------



## turnipkruncher

castlk said:


> It's the gray dial and the warranty card in the box is dated 04/16. 2.0 I'm guessing?, I don't really know. What's the difference between the 2.0 and the 2.5 does anybody know?


A slightly darker grey and more textured dial apparently. 2.5 can only come from gnomon watches.and the 2 from steinhart directly.
Really isnt a lot in it tbh and my 2.5 aint great, looks great though


----------

